# Orchid Hoarders!



## Paphman910 (Oct 27, 2011)

Who will admit to being an orchid hoarder? Please post photos of your hoarding bad habits!

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow!!  Just wait a few hours.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 27, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Wow!!  Just wait a few hours.



Darn! Few hours! I will be busy deflasking my orchids tonight!

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Oct 27, 2011)

Me! I grow paphs on the carpet.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 27, 2011)

eggshells said:


> Me! I grow paphs on the carpet.



Wow beautiful plants! Definately not a hoarder!

Paphman910


----------



## Wendy (Oct 27, 2011)

I used to be a hoarder but I am now cured. Went from a mixed collection of about 300 plants to less than 50 at the moment....all Paphs except for two. I kept the best of my Paphs and the rest have found new homes.


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Wow!!  Just wait a few hours.



Eric an orchid hoarder? never....oke:

I am a terrible orchid hoarder! don't have my photos with me atm but i should post some lol.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 27, 2011)

yes... went from zero to filling a 12 x 15 greenhouse with paphs in three years...but i am curtailing those expenditures to go back to school..so i can get a better paying job to afford a greenhouse 5 times as big...was going to post this in separate thread but might as well here


----------



## John M (Oct 27, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> yes... went from zero to filling a 12 x 15 greenhouse with paphs in three years...but i am curtailing those expenditures to go back to school..so i can get a better paying job to afford a greenhouse 5 times as big



LOL! Oh, that's a hoot! I know exactly where you are coming from!

I grew in a 400 sq ft basement room with 9,000 watts of light. It got FULL!!!!! So, I built a 1440 sq ft greenhouse and moved out of the basement. A year later, I had to put the lights back on for the overflow of plants because the greenhouse was full! Eventually, I quit my job and started an orchid business because I was taking unpaid time off work to care for my plants! Now, I've got the lights off in the basement; but, I had to move all the non-orchid houseplants out of the greenhouse and into my family room for the winter because the greenhouse was too full! Plus, tonight I will be setting up one bench under lights in the basement again for my Disas to winter over.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 27, 2011)

John M said:


> LOL! Oh, that's a hoot! I know exactly where you are coming from!
> 
> I grew in a 400 sq ft basement room with 9,000 watts of light. It got FULL!!!!! So, I built a 1440 sq ft greenhouse and moved out of the basement. A year later, I had to put the lights back on for the overflow of plants because the greenhouse was full! Eventually, I quit my job and started an orchid business because I was taking unpaid time off work to care for my plants! Now, I've got the lights off in the basement; but, I had to move all the non-orchid houseplants out of the greenhouse and into my family room for the winter because the greenhouse was too full! Plus, tonight I will be setting up one bench under lights in the basement again for my Disas to winter over.



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: OMG.. I hope I don't ever get to that stage.. 

Paphman, define hoarding. Do you mean owning multiple clones of the same species/hybrid? In that case, Im a dend anosmum hoarder..


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2011)

John M said:


> LOL! Oh, that's a hoot! I know exactly where you are coming from!
> 
> I grew in a 400 sq ft basement room with 9,000 watts of light. It got FULL!!!!! So, I built a 1440 sq ft greenhouse and moved out of the basement. A year later, I had to put the lights back on for the overflow of plants because the greenhouse was full! Eventually, I quit my job and started an orchid business because I was taking unpaid time off work to care for my plants! Now, I've got the lights off in the basement; but, I had to move all the non-orchid houseplants out of the greenhouse and into my family room for the winter because the greenhouse was too full! Plus, tonight I will be setting up one bench under lights in the basement again for my Disas to winter over.


One of the conditions for me to have a greenhouse was that I had to promise not to bring orchids into the house (to grow).

Me a hoarder??? Naw! :fight:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 27, 2011)

I can truthfully say I am no orchid hoarder. I decided early on that I would keep my collection manageable to ensure I have enough time to know and care for each of my plants. (horrible I know) I have about 75 plants right now, might get to 100 by spring, but I gave away/sold about 25 recently. 

Still, I am sure neighbours wonder about the lights in the upstairs bedroom. And I regularly get told I am the only person people know with an "Orchid room"


----------



## John M (Oct 28, 2011)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> And I regularly get told I am the only person people know with an "Orchid room"



Oh, there's a lot of people with an "orchid room", a "fish room", a "bird room", a "reptile room", a "violet room", etc. The problem is very few admit it. Most are "in the closet", because they think that they are the only one and nobody would understand the lengths to which they will take their particular obsession! LOL!:rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 28, 2011)

I have an orchid room too. And I have too many plants. They're starting to spill over into other parts of the house. I think my husband is noticing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm a hoarder of some crap but not of orchids. You can *never* have too many orchids:evil::drool:


----------



## Gilda (Oct 28, 2011)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I can truthfully say I am no orchid hoarder. I decided early on that I would keep my collection manageable to ensure I have enough time to know and care for each of my plants. (horrible I know) I have about 75 plants right now, might get to 100 by spring, but I gave away/sold about 25 recently.



I am envious of your discipline !


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 29, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: OMG.. I hope I don't ever get to that stage..
> 
> Paphman, define hoarding. Do you mean owning multiple clones of the same species/hybrid? In that case, Im a dend anosmum hoarder..



I currently hiding in my dungeon deflasking a Paph species.....Paphiopedilum stonei! I am currently hoarding Paph stonei! .... finally admitted it and came out of the closet......I am a crazy nutty Paph stonei hoarder!:drool::drool::drool:

Paphman910


----------



## John M (Oct 29, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> I am a crazy nutty Paph stonei hoarder!:drool::drool::drool:
> 
> Paphman910



There, don't you feel so much better!? It's very liberating to say it out loud.


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> I currently hiding in my dungeon deflasking a Paph species.....Paphiopedilum stonei! I am currently hoarding Paph stonei! .... finally admitted it and came out of the closet......I am a crazy nutty Paph stonei hoarder!:drool::drool::drool:
> 
> Paphman910



that's great! i am a roth hoarder but i am adding stonei to the list as I have about 7 replates on order!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2011)

Okay. What did I win?! :crazy:


----------



## jtrmd (Oct 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Okay. What did I win?! :crazy:



GOOD GOD!

How do u live with all that laying around?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2011)

HaHa! I didn't show them all!


----------



## carrilloenglish (Oct 29, 2011)

Eric, I'm speechless. You win. Once you start growing on the sofa, it's down hill from there. LOLOLOL


----------



## bullsie (Oct 29, 2011)

NYEric, that is a wonderful collection. And such a well disciplined kitty! I agree, you do win!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks, did you see your little friends on the sofa? 
I didn't post my big specimen plants because people might freak out!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 29, 2011)

NYeric, How many plants in total do you have? You should post the specimen plant as well. We should go all out.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 29, 2011)

Excellent Eric!

Belinda wants to know where the kitty box is?

I saw an open spot, PM me your address and I"ll send a prize.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Even the cat seems overwhelmed.

I'm dowsizing my collection of various orchids but increasing my collection of phrags. My definition of a hoarder is one whose passion bothers the neighbours. So far, my neighbours don't seem to care.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Okay. What did I win?! :crazy:



I´m speechless!! And I have seen in other posts that you are still buying a lot of orchids. :crazy: You must be a master of finding excuses/reasons to buy more plants....


----------



## Shiva (Oct 29, 2011)

Man! If it wasn't so late in the season, I'd place a new hoarder of phrags. :evil:


----------



## John M (Oct 29, 2011)

All I can say is "Gasp!" Eric, you're in a class all by yourself. There is NO competition! YOU WIN!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 29, 2011)

Holy crap Eric! That is hoarding at its best. (worst???)  I sure hope you own that place.....I wouldn't want to be your landlord.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2011)

* - oh my!


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Okay. What did I win?! :crazy:
> ...



Looks like kitty is shocked and probably wants to crap on the floor with all those orchids! Gee I almost did the same thing as kitty!oke:

Paphman910


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> HaHa! I didn't show them all!



Where else????

How about the bathroom, bedroom?

Paphman910


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 29, 2011)

John M said:


> Oh, there's a lot of people with an "orchid room", a "fish room", a "bird room", a "reptile room", a "violet room", etc. The problem is very few admit it. Most are "in the closet", because they think that they are the only one and nobody would understand the lengths to which they will take their particular obsession! LOL!:rollhappy:



lol err, yea I neglected to mention our "Rodent Room" ...seriously, 4 hamsters and 2 guinea pigs does not MAKE a rodent room. Guinea Pigs aren't even technically rodents! 

Eric, when I'm in NYC I'm skipping all the normal tourist attractions and coming to your place -way more interesting. I won't be asking for a place to crash out of fear of where you'd put me up!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2011)

I think the cat is just upset that there isn't a space for it to sleep on the couch - now I know why it ate your orchids on top of the stove!


----------



## Heather (Oct 29, 2011)

I thought exactly what Charles did. Poor kitty has no place to sleep!


----------



## bullsie (Oct 29, 2011)

Kitty looks content, personal jungle!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 29, 2011)

damn Eric!!...uhhh..watering must be fun for ya!

funny what people will do with their passion, their is a guy in NYC who turned his entire apt into a conservatory for turtles..maybe it was frogs


----------



## Hien (Oct 29, 2011)

That must be tough to care for all of them , Eric.
I used to have about 700 counting all the seedling. they all look good for a while. Then a few bugs came with the new plants. 
The whole collection going down hill ( before, the event, I only need to water them and they look good; now no matter what I do, they are in bad shape)
I can not take care of the orchids before take care of my own health.
So the collection down to about 100, with half of them medicinal orchids.
Many times I saw gorgeous orchids, yet I know if I get them with my current growing condition, they will suffer. So I can't.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 29, 2011)

NYEric, I think you definitely have the best orchid collection in the whole of NY...  I see tolumnias are doing great... And where's the big vanda in the bathroom? oke:


----------



## eggshells (Oct 29, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> damn Eric!!...uhhh..watering must be fun for ya!
> 
> funny what people will do with their passion, their is a guy in NYC who turned his entire apt into a conservatory for turtles..maybe it was frogs



I am wondering how the watering works as well. NYeric can't just hose everything.


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> I currently hiding in my dungeon deflasking a Paph species.....Paphiopedilum stonei! I am currently hoarding Paph stonei! .... finally admitted it and came out of the closet......I am a crazy nutty Paph stonei hoarder!:drool::drool::drool:
> 
> Paphman910



You're a sick man Paphman.oke:oke: I think the only way to save yourself is to give me your dunkels'oke:oke:

I don't understand this hoarding thing. I have about 2 or so flasks worth of supardii seedlings, and feel completely normal about it


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> NYEric, I think you definitely have the best orchid collection in the whole of NY...  I see tolumnias are doing great... And where's the big vanda in the bathroom? oke:



Helen Hersch (Mt Pleasant Orchids) used to live in NY and had her apartment packed to the rafters too before moving out of town. But I bet she never kept sangii on the stove.oke:oke:


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Even the cat seems overwhelmed.



Actually Eric is also a cat hoarder, there are actually 79 cats in his apartment (hidden among the orchids).

Actually 78 since he recently dispatched the kitty that ate his Australian terrestrial bulbs.:sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Eric, you win, hands down. But you really do need a greenhouse. Would you ever consider moving out of the city???


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Paphman, define hoarding. Do you mean owning multiple clones of the same species/hybrid? In that case, Im a dend anosmum hoarder..



I kind of agree with Paphioboy on this one. A flask or two (or three) of a single species isn't hoarding.......

Unless you keep them all to blooming...........

And turn them all into specimen plants.....


Oh Oh I think I may be turning into a wardii hoarder:sob:

You know Leo has been awful quiet lately. I think he's a micranthum hoarder!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 29, 2011)

So the message I'm getting here, is that if you have lots of one thing, you're a hoarder; but if you have one of everything, you're not. I'm good with that.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> So the message I'm getting here, is that if you have lots of one thing, you're a hoarder; but if you have one of everything, you're not. I'm good with that.


OK -- then I'm not a hoarder either, and neither is Eric! oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 29, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> OK -- then I'm not a hoarder either, and neither is Eric! oke:



Exactly!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Man! If it wasn't so late in the season, I'd place a new hoarder of phrags. :evil:


You should place an order with Orchidbabies before the phrags become unavailable!


Paphman910 said:


> Where else????
> 
> How about the bathroom, bedroom?
> 
> Paphman910


I have some plants hanging that I didn't post. 



paphioboy said:


> And where's the big vanda in the bathroom? oke:


It's hiding in one of the photos! 

Hien, I'm lucky that my room-mate doesn't work so her job is to water the plants. I also found a good cocktail to kill common pests, mealies and scale. That way I only have to do maintenance once a week to curb any problems. Once I get some lights i will expect to have better luck blooming things.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 30, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Hien, I'm lucky that my room-mate doesn't work so her job is to water the plants.



And where does she sleep I wonder...? oke:


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> OK -- then I'm not a hoarder either, and neither is Eric! oke:



However any one with 78 cats and keeps orchids on the stove is a hoarder.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 30, 2011)

Eric! You are bitten by the bug!:rollhappy:

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 30, 2011)

You all have Eric pegged wrong! He actually lives in the apartment next door! He rents a second apt for his plantsoke: He even furnish it to make the plants feel a home!


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> You all have Eric pegged wrong! He actually lives in the apartment next door! He rents a second apt for his plantsoke: He even furnish it to make the plants feel a home!



Yes that's actually the second apartment, but the furnishings (except for the stove) were originally brought in for the cats.


----------



## koshki (Oct 31, 2011)

I was going to suggest that we define "hoarder" not as a specific number, but as a ratio of plants to available space...but then I thought of Eric and realized he'd still win!


----------



## chrismende (Oct 31, 2011)

OMG - that couldn't be me! (NOT) Those of you following my process of the last couple years recall the pictures of my flat prior to moving into the old greenhouse which is now filling up rapidly...


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 31, 2011)

chrismende said:


> OMG - that couldn't be me! (NOT) Those of you following my process of the last couple years recall the pictures of my flat prior to moving into the old greenhouse which is now filling up rapidly...



Pretty funny! Always room for one more orchid!

Paphman910


----------



## paphreek (Oct 31, 2011)

I call my collection a business, so I'm not a hoarder any more!oke:


----------



## Shiva (Oct 31, 2011)

NYEric said:


> You should place an order with Orchidbabies before the phrags become unavailable!



Last time I inquired a few months ago, they didn't ship orchids to Canada.


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2011)

paphreek said:


> I call my collection a business, so I'm not a hoarder any more!oke:



I don't know Ross.oke:oke:

Seems like you have about 5000 barbigerum (and hybrids) of various ages. Well beyond what sounds like a business interest to me.:wink:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 31, 2011)

paphreek said:


> I call my collection a business, so I'm not a hoarder any more!oke:



HA HA HA the best cover yet!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2011)

I think a true, sickened plant collector/hoarder would decline to part with plants even after they die, and keep tags of every single plant that they ever owned


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2011)

Who, me???


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> I think a true, sickened plant collector/hoarder would decline to part with plants even after they die, and keep tags of every single plant that they ever owned



Now that's SICK! That's orchid necrophilia:evil:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 31, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> ... and keep tags of every single plant that they ever owned



Is that bad*?? 









*possibly guilty


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 1, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Is that bad*??
> ...
> *possibly guilty




you are not alone...but it's not me!


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 1, 2011)

After looking at this thread! 

I must say NYEric has the most orchids in a confined living space along with his kitties! 

One would think it is an orchid rescue centre or a kitty rescue centre!

Paphman910


----------



## Gilda (Nov 1, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> I think a true, sickened plant collector/hoarder would decline to part with plants even after they die, and keep tags of every single plant that they ever owned



Well that clears me of being an orchid hoarder !:rollhappy:


----------



## Shiva (Nov 1, 2011)

I've always put old tags in a pot and forgot about them. Never considered myself a tag hoarder. Time to throw them out.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I've always put old tags in a pot and forgot about them. Never considered myself a tag hoarder. Time to throw them out.



it is interesting, though to find a tag from years past and think 'when exactly did I have that plant??! .. I wish I still had one now!'


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2011)

I keep all my old tags!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 2, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I keep all my old tags!



Arf, clearly a symptom of hoarderism then,the keeping of old tags! :sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2011)

I have some tags (many old ones tossed), but I do tend to keep the old receipts to tell where they came from (and how much was lost when the plants died :sob: ). helps to keep track of how old the plant is. but.. I am pretty conservative about getting new plants because of space lack and lack of 'need to spend'


----------



## bullsie (Nov 3, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> I think a true, sickened plant collector/hoarder would decline to part with plants even after they die, and keep tags of every single plant that they ever owned



I LIKE!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## eggshells (Nov 3, 2011)

I will be hoarding some paph anitum and paph adductum pretty soon.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 3, 2011)

eggshells said:


> I will be hoarding some paph anitum and paph adductum pretty soon.



He should be called Rare Orchid Plant Hoarder!

Paphman910


----------



## Stone (Nov 4, 2011)

Just read this thread:crazy:, I used to be concerned about myself whenever I read a new list. I feel much better now.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2011)

If you want to be really amused you should read some of the members' lists in the "collections" thread!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 4, 2011)

NYEric said:


> If you want to be really amused you should read some of the members' lists in the "collections" thread!



Could you actually compose a list of all your individual plants Eric? Just out of curiosity how many orchid inhabitants do you have?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2011)

Did you look in the collections thread? I haven't updated /revised the list but I still have most of the paphs and a lot of the phrags. I just got into collection other species. I estimate about 400, it may be more.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 4, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Did you look in the collections thread? I haven't updated /revised the list but I still have most of the paphs and a lot of the phrags. I just got into collection other species. I estimate about 400, it may be more.



All that crammed into an apartment in NYC! :crazy:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 5, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Did you look in the collections thread? I haven't updated /revised the list but I still have most of the paphs and a lot of the phrags. I just got into collection other species. I estimate about 400, it may be more.



Sorry, I don't typically look at the collections thread  But its impressive that you can keep track of all those plants. I don't know I could!

Sometimes when my husband gets annoyed with my most recent orchid purchase, or the mess in the "orchid room" I show him pictures of your apartment. oke:oke:


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2011)

*My Orchid Hoard*

Here's my hoard. Mostly roths, but as you can see I grow a few other types of orchids too.

Grow-room...





Seedlings...





Some flowers...


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 5, 2011)

Wowser! There are some wonderfully sick people here!  :rollhappy:

I'm not an orchid hoarder (ahem, "no longer" might be a more appropriate way to phrase it). I have pitched, sold and given away more plants than I care to think about. I hoarded tags for many years too. Now I even get rid of all the old tags as I discover them stashed here and there amongst my supplies. I'm still having difficulty parting with many of the nicer pots which are now in disuse.

I still grow some very nice orchids. I have some nice African violets too. The number of plants I now own, however, is quite "respectable" :wink: and they all fit very comfortably within the confines and decor of my current residence. I must say it's much easier to care for this demurely-sized collection today than it was to care for my veritable jungle of bygone days. Freedom is a great thing! :clap:


----------



## Wendy (Nov 5, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> I'm not an orchid hoarder (ahem, "no longer" might be a more appropriate way to phrase it). I have pitched, sold and given away more plants than I care to think about. I hoarded tags for many years too. Now I even get rid of all the old tags as I discover them stashed here and there amongst my supplies. I'm still having difficulty parting with many of the nicer pots which are now in disuse.
> 
> I still grow some very nice orchids. I have some nice African violets too. The number of plants I now own, however, is quite "respectable" :wink: and they all fit very comfortably within the confines and decor of my current residence. I must say it's much easier to care for this demurely-sized collection today than it was to care for my veritable jungle of bygone days. Freedom is a great thing! :clap:



LOL....I couldn't agree more. With limited time I find a smaller collection much easier to manage. :clap: If I get the itch to expand again I'll just gaze at the beauties posted on this forum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2011)

I am very impressed with people who have self-control.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 5, 2011)

That is some growing area, Justin... Do your plants normally inhabit the floor?


----------



## tim (Nov 5, 2011)

how in the hell do you guys water? that must be pretty tedious...


----------



## John M (Nov 5, 2011)

Dot, what is self-control?


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL no, they are on shelves under lights.

Tim you're right, watering for indoor growers with lots of plants like me is definitely a pain. I have most of my plants in trays that I just carry outside to water. It's a couple hours of work each week.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.rittenhouse.ca/asp/Product.asp?PG=706
We spray twice a day!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 6, 2011)

Justin said:


> LOL no, they are on shelves under lights.
> 
> Tim you're right, watering for indoor growers with lots of plants like me is definitely a pain. I have most of my plants in trays that I just carry outside to water. It's a couple hours of work each week.



I used to spend at least 20 hrs. per week watering my collection when it was still in the house on shelves and light stands. I used a three gallon sprayer with the misting nozzle removed to increase the flow of water. I would fill and haul that sprayer at least 15-20 times twice a week. Now, in the greenhouse, I hand water an even larger collection in 1 1/2 to 2 hours. I still work at least 20-30 hours on my plants, but I now have all that extra time to catch up on potting, grooming, selling, trouble shooting, and just enjoying my plants. 

I've also been able to try a wider variety of types, including mounted plants. Julie just took apart three compots of Sophronitis cernuas and mounted them all. If I was still in the house, I would be tearing my hair out trying to figure out how to deal with 30 new mounted plants that would need attention more than once a week. It's great to have the greenhouse and even greater to have a partner who shares my passion. Thanks for letting me ramble!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 6, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I am very impressed with people who have self-control.



often it involves certain key time periods with a lack of funds 

if I could water and spray plants like we do at work (garden hose and dedicated chemical storage/mixing area), i'd probably have more


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2011)

John M said:


> Dot, what is self-control?


Got me! -- I think it's something other people have...



cnycharles said:


> often it involves certain key time periods with a lack of funds
> 
> if I could water and spray plants like we do at work (garden hose and dedicated chemical storage/mixing area), i'd probably have more


That's one of the strongest reasons for why I now have a greenhouse.



paphreek said:


> I used to spend at least 20 hrs. per week watering my collection when it was still in the house on shelves and light stands. I used a three gallon sprayer with the misting nozzle removed to increase the flow of water. I would fill and haul that sprayer at least 15-20 times twice a week. Now, in the greenhouse, I hand water an even larger collection in 1 1/2 to 2 hours. I still work at least 20-30 hours on my plants, but I now have all that extra time to catch up on potting, grooming, selling, trouble shooting, and just enjoying my plants.
> 
> I've also been able to try a wider variety of types, including mounted plants. Julie just took apart three compots of Sophronitis cernuas and mounted them all. If I was still in the house, I would be tearing my hair out trying to figure out how to deal with 30 new mounted plants that would need attention more than once a week. It's great to have the greenhouse and even greater to have a partner who shares my passion. Thanks for letting me ramble!


I could have written that! (Except for the Julie part)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone ever feels like they have too many plants to care for properly? This is always my concern with accumulating too many orchids.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 10, 2011)

With about 270 orchids, I don't consider myself a hoarder. At first when I moved to a new place, I went a bit crazy. But over the past two years, I calmed down and enjoyed my current collection and slowly add a few new plants.

Per week, it takes me about 2 hours to water my entire collection.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2011)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I'm wondering if anyone ever feels like they have too many plants to care for properly? This is always my concern with accumulating too many orchids.



yes, but more so after a few plants came in with mealybugs that haven't left yet, and a plant donated by a distant vendor came in with a weird leaf spot thing which has caused problems, and I don't like spraying chemicals in my apartment, or more to the point I don't have a ready place to fill up a spray tank, dump chemicals into tank and rinse out etc. makes life much more of a pain. is back yard, but now six dogs use the yard so can't sneak down and use water hose/chems, rinsing etc without leaving residue


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2011)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I'm wondering if anyone ever feels like they have too many plants to care for properly? This is always my concern with accumulating too many orchids.


Yes.  Can't stop!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Guys

I've been holding off on posting on this subject as I don't want to get the wife upset. I HATE when people call this an addiction, then I think, oh well it's better than drugs. Plus it keeps me happier than any drug could. This title isn't too much better than addiction. I have lots of orchids. Used to grow in a spare bedroom under lights and spent about an hour a day watering plants with the help of Donna. Now, I have a greenhouse and water in about an hour or so. Let me tell you how this progressed for me and possible others here on the forum. First, you buy an orchid at Home Depot or Lowes, it dies from over watering so you buy another one, and then another and so on. Eventually, you slow down on killing them (because we never really stop killing them) and they start to over take your home. You go from window sills to a single light stand and then two and then into a spare room. Come on guys, you all know the routine. Finally a few of us are lucky enough to get a greenhouse. At first you move your plants in and say to yourself. I'll never fill this thing up. Naturally, you already built the greenhouse larger than you thought you need. Before, you know it, it's full. Then I started to want only certain plants of better quality. Most of us can't just go out and buy the few good paphs that are out there and possible awarded, so we start buying lots of one cross or specie trying to get that really good one. Personally, I have a hard time getting rid of paphs. I don't want. I'd like to get back what I paid for them, and most time that just doesn't happen. That really upsets me because many of them were bought as seedlings, I lost a few along the way and then grew them up to adult hood and flowered them once. Oh well, that a whole different subject. The bottom line is that it's hard for me to control myself, although I'm now at least only trying to buy better breeding and hoping for the best.


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2011)

Same progression for me, although it will still be a long time till i can have a greenhouse. 

I am for the most part good on seedlings now, so I am mainly focusing on awarded divisions--however, with the price of top-level roths (my main interest but fill in the blank with complex, whatever) being what it is, i can only really afford one per year if that...not to mention they aren't always available even when the money is. In fact with waiting list etc. i am already committed on my orchid budget out through 2013. Knowing that i will have to lay down xxxx amount later definitely helps with "control" in random plant purchases throughout the year!

I also think twice about buying unbloomed plants considering the space they will take as well as the problem of getting rid of them if they turn out not-so-good. In order to find a good plant that way, I will still buy the occasional flask or some seedlings i am interested in. Lately I have been really fascinated with lowii/haynaldianum so i just got one flask recently. (Funny, with all the focus on album breeding these days, my interest is actually towards the more colorful paph forms!) 

Anyway, i agree Bob, it's interesting how things progress so that what you want becomes more rarified, and so the natural progression is towards fewer orchid buying sprees. Orchid growing is definitely less harmful than other "addictions" (also agree that’s not the right term to use, but I would argue some of the same psychological if not physiological dynamics apply) and i guess there are more expensive hobbies out there--but there are also less expensive ones too.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, I've seen some addict themselves right into divorce or the poorhouse!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 10, 2011)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I'm wondering if anyone ever feels like they have too many plants to care for properly? This is always my concern with accumulating too many orchids.



Absolutely! It's nearly impossible to care equally well for a vast collection of plants. Now with my greenhouse closed for winter. I have to sell a lot of plants and give some away. It also means getting rid of plants I care for but can't grow well anymore without a greenhouse. By the time I'm finished, I will probably be left with a majority of phrags and paphs and a very few other species. Right now, it takes me two hours a day watering and caring for the plants inside the house. That includes lugging buckets full of rainwater upstairs two or three times in the morning for as long as the tub outside doesn't freeze solid. Then I will have to rely on my reserves inside and finally city water. The several trips upstairs with or without buckets of water keeps me reasonnably fit and taking care of my collection inside in the morning is the best part of my day. In short, less plants and more pleasure. 
I expect I will have reduced my collection by 50% by next summer, from 600 to 300.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2011)

Um...less plants?! ity:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 10, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I expect I will have reduced my collection by 50% by next summer, from 600 to 300.



 So many! My collection is somewhere around the 200 mark after 10 years of orchid growing..


----------



## Wendy (Nov 10, 2011)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I'm wondering if anyone ever feels like they have too many plants to care for properly? This is always my concern with accumulating too many orchids.



Yes. That's exactly what happened to me. I got up to about 300 and it was pretty crowded (mixed collection) in my grow room. As you know, I also have a passion for golf and I found that I didn't have time for both. My plants started to suffer because I never had enough time for both hobbies and I began to dread watering time. I lost quite a few and then one day decide that enough was enough. After selling/gifting many of them I now have a perfectly managable collection of top quality Paphs and I once again enjoy caring for them.

Another deciding factor was noticing black mildew/mold marks on the baseboards/lower part of the drywall in the grow room. I started to wonder if this may affect our health in the long term....pretty scary when you research what mold can do to your lungs. My small collection is now moving to a much smaller area in our laundry room so we can rip out all the contaminated material from the grow room and finish our basement. After seeing what excess humidity/ water splashing can do in a house (check out the parquet floor in Eric's photos  ) I have no second thoughts about taking the grow room out....houses are NOT meant to be greenhouses.

So if you start having second thoughts on maybe having too many plants it might be time to scale back.

*off soapbox*

Now having said that...it might just be different if I had a greehouse. :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm sorry. Did you say something!? :noangel:


----------



## Wendy (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha, Eric you can always make me laugh.  Now, you, are a classic horder. :rollhappy:


----------



## Jorch (Nov 11, 2011)

also guilty of mildew mark in the basement grow room! just spent 3 days moving out all the plants to scrub down the walls/floors, remove the mildew with some chemical spray, and repaint the room with better mildew resistant paint. Seriously planning to reduce my collection by 50% next year, really running out of room and time!


----------



## eggshells (Nov 11, 2011)

This is pretty sad. There must be a way of growing indoors and not to worry about mold and mildew growing. What do causes this? Just water splashing on the walls and floors? I have 50 plants right now and I want to add a few more. So this is a little bit worrying.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 11, 2011)

Mold and mildew on the wall is not a problem, just have patience and soon algae and moss will cover it over.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 11, 2011)

humidity!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 11, 2011)

eggshells said:


> This is pretty sad. There must be a way of growing indoors and not to worry about mold and mildew growing. What do causes this? Just water splashing on the walls and floors? I have 50 plants right now and I want to add a few more. So this is a little bit worrying.



The problem is humidity. You need a vapor barrier built into the walls behind the plaster to prevent the humidity transpiring through the walls. It is much more important if you live in northern climates where there is a large temperature difference between the outside and the inside. If there is no vapor barrier like in older houses, or the barrier has been compromised with new electrical outlets, condensation can occur within the walls and water accumulate at the floor level, which causes mold to appear on baseboards. 
If you don't have a vapor barrier, you can put several coats of paint on the walls and ceiling and even then, keep the humidity inside around 50%. Most plants and orchids can tolerate that level and it won't affect your house too much. Air circulation is also important.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 11, 2011)

My grow room has vapour barrier in both walls and ceiling and I still have mold/mildew issues. I have taken everything out and scrubbed the walls and baseboards several times in the past. It's not the stuff I can see and remove that bothers me...it's the stuff behind the drywall I'm worried about. After watching a few 'Holmes on Homes' and researching mold problems it scared me enough to want to remove it.

I need a greenhouse.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 11, 2011)

Wendy, if you go for the greenhouse, get one with four layers walls of polycarbonate or go with triple glass like Dot.
Personnally, if I had the chance to start all over again, I would use concrete walls with good insulation and a few windows on each side for ventilation and natural light, then I'd put a normal well ventilated roof on top. In short, I would build a basement above the ground beside the house. Of course, I'd use high intensity growing lights for the plants, which would also function for heating.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 13, 2011)

Shiva said:


> ... In short, I would build a basement above the ground beside the house....


why above? why not sink it 4ft into the ground? That would have to help cut heating costs. There's a commercial grower in Canada, if I remember right, Orchids in Our Tropics that does that. They have a height restriction so originally they did it for that reason. I'm kinda surprised that more in the northern regions don't do that, if I had it to do over, I'd do it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 13, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> why above? why not sink it 4ft into the ground? That would have to help cut heating costs. There's a commercial grower in Canada, if I remember right, Orchids in Our Tropics that does that. They have a height restriction so originally they did it for that reason. I'm kinda surprised that more in the northern regions don't do that, if I had it to do over, I'd do it in a heartbeat!




I live in a seasonnally flooded area. That's why I only have a service basement on dirt under my house.


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 13, 2011)

I admit to being a hoarder as well with capital letters, as well.The 1st orchid was my mistake! From there the addiction just kept sky rocketing.Now over 620--- was 630 so you see I'm getting better.Not only that I'm have a couple of friends to come in (orchid executors lol) for when I pass away or get too feeble to look after them.They will sell to our society members etc.I can't bear to get rid of them before then.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2011)

L I Jane said:


> Not only that I'm have a couple of friends to come in (orchid executors lol) .


I'll help with that! :evil:


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 13, 2011)

I bet people don't think you are a orchid hoarder since you all reduce the number of orchids you have! It is only a matter of time before your numbers get back up there!

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> why above? why not sink it 4ft into the ground? That would have to help cut heating costs. There's a commercial grower in Canada, if I remember right, Orchids in Our Tropics that does that. They have a height restriction so originally they did it for that reason. I'm kinda surprised that more in the northern regions don't do that, if I had it to do over, I'd do it in a heartbeat!


The person who gave me my first orchid had a small greenhouse like that -- built into the ground. I thought seriously about doing that, but it wasn't really feasible here.


L I Jane said:


> I admit to being a hoarder as well with capital letters, as well.The 1st orchid was my mistake! From there the addiction just kept sky rocketing.Now over 620--- was 630 so you see I'm getting better.Not only that I'm have a couple of friends to come in (orchid executors lol) for when I pass away or get too feeble to look after them.They will sell to our society members etc.I can't bear to get rid of them before then.


That's one of my concerns, also. I've seen too many collections die from neglect, disease and bugs when their owner got ill or died.


Paphman910 said:


> I bet people don't think you are a orchid hoarder since you all reduce the number of orchids you have! It is only a matter of time before your numbers get back up there!
> 
> Paphman910


I'd bet on that!


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 14, 2011)

Jorch said:


> also guilty of mildew mark in the basement grow room! just spent 3 days moving out all the plants to scrub down the walls/floors, remove the mildew with some chemical spray, and repaint the room with better mildew resistant paint. Seriously planning to reduce my collection by 50% next year, really running out of room and time!




Gee! Jorch! Come out of the closet and admit you are a Orchid Hoarder! I think a real Hoarder is someone who has too many things that they can't take care off! Like the Phal violacea alba that you sold me with scales!


Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2011)

scales can be removed. If you still have the plant and dont want it...:crazy:


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2011)

Paphman, try and get some Merit (Imidacloprid). It works wonders on scale!


----------



## Jorch (Nov 14, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> Gee! Jorch! Come out of the closet and admit you are a Orchid Hoarder! I think a real Hoarder is someone who has too many things that they can't take care off! Like the Phal violacea alba that you sold me with scales!
> 
> 
> Paphman910



Interesting! I never found scale on my paphs or phrags (or other plants) and just that loner Phal is infected? Well, thanks for letting me a year down the road oke: You could've told me right after you got it in the mail!


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 14, 2011)

Jorch said:


> Interesting! I never found scale on my paphs or phrags (or other plants) and just that loner Phal is infected? Well, thanks for letting me a year down the road oke: You could've told me right after you got it in the mail!



How could I! You don't respond to any of my emails or PM!

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh oh -- it's getting a little hot in here. Keep cool, guys...


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 14, 2011)

Jorch said:


> Interesting! I never found scale on my paphs or phrags (or other plants) and just that loner Phal is infected? Well, thanks for letting me a year down the road oke: You could've told me right after you got it in the mail!



How could I! You don't respond to any of my emails or PM!

Paphman910


Not really a big deal! Just a single plant and it could happen easily! You still haven't come out of the closet!oke:

Paphman910


----------



## Jorch (Nov 14, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> How could I! You don't respond to any of my emails or PM!
> 
> Paphman910
> 
> ...




You bought the plant in 2008, and I have been active on this forum the whole time, AND bought plants from you in the past 2 years. I'm hiding from you? Really?? OK, No need to hijack this thread. I'll PM you.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 14, 2011)

Jorch said:


> You bought the plant in 2008, and I have been active on this forum the whole time, AND bought plants from you in the past 2 years. I'm hiding from you? Really?? OK, No need to hijack this thread. I'll PM you.



Jorch! I owe you an apology, I think my email account may have had problems sending emails from different locations due to spam list or firewall! I am not trying to ruin your reputation and it is just a misunderstanding on my part!


Now the one million dollar question! Have you come out of the closet yet!


Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2011)

Boy, I really have a problem! I just got word that I received 2 orchid shipments today. One I knew about from Springwater and the other...
It turns out I had bought some phrags from Tom Kalina and forgotten about them.  Only 2 more orders this month to go! :crazy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2011)

Where, really, will you place them???


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 16, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Boy, I really have a problem! I just got word that I received 2 orchid shipments today. One I knew about from Springwater and the other...
> It turns out I had bought some phrags from Tom Kalina and forgotten about them.  Only 2 more orders this month to go! :crazy:



I have a problem myself! I'm at a crossroads.....either a future Orchid Hoarder or an Orchid Addict! Or both!:rollhappy:

Got to go to my much needed (Orchid) Meeting to get help!

Paphman910


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2011)

I think that my living room and of NYEric's are alike now...lol... Since the unavailability of heat in the gh, I cannot leave them at night, so took them inside. Only some dendros and terrestrials remained outside...! 

Paphman, I do not think there is a clear distinction between these terms, I am both definately!!! hehe


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Where, really, will you place them???


Thre's always room for more orchids! 



Paphman910 said:


> I have a problem myself! I'm at a crossroads.....either a future Orchid Hoarder or an Orchid Addict! Or both!:rollhappy:
> 
> Got to go to my much needed (Orchid) Meeting to get help!
> Paphman910



Dont they sell/auction orchids at those meetings!? oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2011)

orchid meetings usually always have raffle tables and sometimes people selling plants and supplies, unless a vendor is speaking in which case they usually are selling plants. also often a meeting or two a year involves an orchid auction of some kind. ... see what you've been missing?! the only 'help' someone will receive at a meeting, is someone ready to show someone else where they can find more orchids! 

nyeric, i'm sure there are orchid people 'upstate' that would be happy to relieve you of some of your 'orchid overflow' :rollhappy: or rent out some space! 

as a funny, there is a fellow club member who moved to connecticut for work, and then again to new jersey... most of his orchid collection is in the homes of fellow club members or orchid judges. he even received awards on some of his plants that have spent a few years in other's homes! soon he won't be able to remember what is where...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2011)

Ask him if he has any besseae or Pk hybrids he needs housed!


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 17, 2011)

NYEric said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Dont they sell/auction orchids at those meetings!? oke:



I'm in big trouble, but wife keeps me in check!


Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2011)

Wife?/orchids?.... Not really a fair choice. :evil:


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 17, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Wife?/orchids?.... Not really a fair choice. :evil:



LOL, You are pretty funny! If I come to New York, I will want to see your collection and bs about orchids!

Paphman910:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 18, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> I'm in big trouble, but wife keeps me in check!
> 
> 
> Paphman910



In some ways, you're lucky! My wife Julie doesn't keep me in check, but she does compete for space in the greenhouse with her expanding collection of Vandas and Bulbophyllums. :fight:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 18, 2011)

well, with enough vandas over the top, you don't need to worry about shade cloth!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2011)

paphreek said:


> In some ways, you're lucky! My wife Julie doesn't keep me in check, but she does compete for space in the greenhouse with her expanding collection of Vandas and Bulbophyllums. :fight:


Oh Oh! two orchid hoarders under one roof! :fight:


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 18, 2011)

This is what happens when Orchid Hoarders want an orchid!

Paphman910


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> This is what happens when Orchid Hoarders want an orchid!
> 
> Paphman910



I believe I've seen that look before... A LOT.. :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## florafan (Nov 19, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> This is what happens when Orchid Hoarders want an orchid!
> 
> Paphman910



I think this is more like how my husband looks when I buy more plants and/or fish for my aquarium!


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2011)

PRECIOUS.......MUST HAVE MY PRECIOUS:evil::evil:


In Ross's GH it sounds like a hoarding competition!


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> I'm in big trouble, but wife keeps me in check!
> 
> 
> Paphman910



Did she use a baseball bat?

OH wait, that was the other wife that you ran away from US to Canada (where you can get all the Vietnamese paphs you want)!!!!!

OH wait, that was the other Paphman 910 (you're evil twin brother that she never met before). 

Don't worry, we'll get you an alibi.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 21, 2011)

The picture above is how I look when the wife starts sticking her veggie plants in the gh for winter start ups!


----------



## eggshells (Nov 21, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> The picture above is how I look when the wife starts sticking her veggie plants in the gh for winter start ups!



This is what your orchids think when a few veggies find their way in.


----------

